# christmas photo shoot!



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My brother did another photo shoot of my rats. He got some really good pics! Merry Christmas!
Here's jimi







This one of Piper is my favorite pic of them all; didn't crop it or alter it at all.





















Here's Lily













She is licking her lips in this one hehe so cute:






Lily and Rue:








I had to put this one in because it's the only somewhat clear shot of Rue. She really was not into it at all. She leaped a couple feet from the couch to the coffee table to escape, so I stopped trying to get her to pose.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG that's tooooo cuteee! I luv it i luv it i luv it  ima have to do that with my boys! Great photos! How did you get yours to pose like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I gave them banana, which helped keep them still. But mostly they were running around. My brother is good at catching the split seconds when they hold still. Also, these are the best of the 85 pics he took, so most of them were blurry.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are absolutely adorable You have the cutest rats! LOVE!!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonderful pics & adorable ratties!!!


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg! Such cuteness here!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely. Such cute photos.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww! Those photos are awesome! I am in love with your signature, too. Great job! That reminds me that I need to post my Christmas photos.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I love christmas ratties! You did get some great shots. Can I borrow your brother for a bit?


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

so freaking cute! my girls never sit still.
its hard for me to ever get pictures of them XD


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> I love christmas ratties! You did get some great shots. Can I borrow your brother for a bit?


If you live in the kootenays, then yes! He does free photoshoots for people right now cuz he is trying to build his portfolio. But I'm guessing you don't live here...haha


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------

